# The Look lineup, in 5 words or less



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

I like Look bikes very much, but I have to admit, I’m very confused as to what type of rider each number/name is intended for, and what its general characteristics are. For those of you that have ridden the various Look bikes (I’m guessing most of you here), it would be a great help if you could describe the “essence” of the frame in 5 words or less. Something like “kick butt rocket ship” won’t really help, so I’m looking to see if you can capture what the bike is all about in those 5 words. If you need to cheat and go to 10 words, that’s fine, but I’m looking for something concise in order to really nail down the highlights of each frame. Here are the ones that I’ve run across from the last few years:

566
566 Origin
585 Ultra
585 Optimum
585 Origin
586 SL
586 RSP
586 Origin
595
595 Origin
595 Ultra
695 I-Pack
695 I-Pack SR


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

If would help to state your budget range. The cost differences between them are quite huge. 

The ride characteristics overlap a fair bit. So, a budget would help narrow things down a fair bit. 

Also, unless you've access to NOS stuff, or planning to buy pre-owned, you can take out all the 585 and 595 options listed there.


----------



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

I would consider buying pre-owned, and this list is just to help my understanding of the lineup, not the list of bikes I'm considering buying. I thought that it might be helpful to me and others who are considering Look bikes. People like...

this:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/595-ultra-origin-worth-upgrade-585-a-257991.html

or this:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/advice-needed-586-595-695-a-258471.html

or this:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/585-595-a-256645.html

that are trying to understand the differences in the multiple Look models.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

566 - look on a budget
586 - look for a sportive
585 -look out here i come
595- look i ve more than YOU
595 Ultra -look i think i'm Thor
695 - Look i'm going places
695SR - Look i'm going to more places.

Buy what you like the colour of and can afford, there are not huge differences in any of them, especially at our level.


----------

